# Fiction Contest Voting Extended



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The deadline on the Fiction Extravaganza Voting has been extended to the first of June!

PLEASE come down to the Poll Page follow the links to the stories, read and VOTE!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

hopefully we'll get more people to vote!


----------



## Slayers Master Assasin (Jul 26, 2008)

im just posting a new post. for you :grin:


----------



## Slayers Master Assasin (Jul 26, 2008)

ALL HAIL THE KING!!!!! :biggrin:










*Take the Magic: The Gathering 'What Color Are You?' Quiz.*​


----------

